

Any ideas why our site's getting 404s to the /undefined URL? - benhoyt

It's really strange: we're getting occasional 404 page-not-founds at the URL /undefined on our site (micropledge.com). HTTP_REFERER is set, usually to our home page, so it's not some random guy typing into his address bar. We saw who it was once when it happened, so we contacted him, but he said he didn't see anything wrong in his browser -- so it's something behind-the-scenes.<p>Haven't been able to reproduce it here, or find any answers on the web. Doesn't seem to be a specific browser. My hunch is that it's some JavaScript quirk, or possibly the Google Analytics JS code, but I'm not sure...
======
tuukkah
In Javascript "<http://site.example/>"+undefined produces
"<http://site.example/undefined>".

~~~
benhoyt
Aha. This could explain a thing or two. Still not sure why or who's accessing
the link after that string's created, but that's a good pointer. Thanks!

------
udfalkso
I think your javascript hunch sounds right. I see a few similar 404s in my
logs on the 8th and the 9th. So, maybe it is Google Analytics?

